# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Karlovačko rodilište

## MALA2006

Evo prošla su dva mjeseca od mog poroda (carski) u karlovačkom rodilištu i imam samo riječi pohvale!
Priznajem da sam prije poroda imala veeeliiiikiiiii strah od tog rodilišta jer sam se naslušala horor priča....ali na svu sreću moje iskustvo je potpuno suprotno :D 
Počevši od sestara, doktora i svog ostalog prisutnog osoblja...čista petica!  :Love:  
Definitivno mi se najviše sviđa 24h rooming in tako da sam bebu vidjela onog trenutka kad sam se probudila i to kaj su svi potpuno orjentirani na dojenje.
Mlijeko sam dobila tek peti dan nakon poroda ali su bebu konstantno stavljali meni na prsa pa tek kad bi skužila da zbilja ništa nema  :Razz:  i počela plakati-onda bočica! Kada mi je mlijeko došlo, bočicu više nitko nije ni spominjao! 
Čak mi je i pedijatrica rekla da ni slučajno ne zatražim dohranu zbog pada kilaže bebe (valjda ima žena kaj se prestraše toga pa traže)!
Uglavnom mi i dalje isključivo dojima!
Da više ne duljim, mislim da sam radi njihovog odnosa prema rodiljama i bebama izgubila strah od bolnice i poroda .....

----------


## Matilda

Mala2006, baš mi je drago da imaš pozitivno iskustvo iz ka rodilišta.
Pridruži nam se na ovom topicu
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...943&highlight=

----------

